# New Bike



## Farky (24 Jan 2012)

Morning all, as much as I enjoy my Specialized Langer (2009), I've had it a few years now and although most of the parts have been replaced, it just feels a little tired to me and the frame has some pretty bad signs of wear including some ugly oxidisation. Anyway, the reason I'm telling you this is because I don't want some of you telling me to keep the bike and show it some TLC blah blah blah. Now we've established that I would like a new bike, my question is; which fixed gear bike should I go for? I like to get from A to B as quick as I can, the frame will be the biggest factor as I have good parts (brakes and wheels etc) to go on the new bike (if need be) and if I had to be honest, the Langster did seem very stiff which may be good in some ways but I would like some comfort with speed. No real budget but I wont be spending 000's on a fixed...

Suggestions welcome and pictures/links would be even better.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2012)

Pearson Touche, I've had mine 4 years now and its been excellent.

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/29718/Pearson-Touché-Gunmetal-480mm/


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jan 2012)

2010 Langster Steel (red one). God I miss mine


----------



## Norm (26 Jan 2012)

Hmm... does this mean you might be selling the Langster and, if so, what size is it?

Just, you know, asking like.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2012)

bolt 1 together yourself easy peasy


----------



## Farky (28 Jan 2012)

Norm said:


> Hmm... does this mean you might be selling the Langster and, if so, what size is it?
> 
> Just, you know, asking like.



Sorry but it wont be for sale. I'm going to look at different gearing on any new bike I get which I don't think I'll be doing any big hills on. Therfore, I'll keep the Langster for any hilly rides.


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2012)

+1 on the Langster steel, I love mine.


----------



## Farky (28 Jan 2012)

Does the steel give better levels of comfort?


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2012)

I find it very comfortable, compared to my geared bike( alu frame, carbon forks & rear stays) it soaks up the road buzz better.


----------



## Norm (28 Jan 2012)

Farky said:


> Sorry but it wont be for sale. I'm going to look at different gearing on any new bike I get which I don't think I'll be doing any big hills on. Therfore, I'll keep the Langster for any hilly rides.


Where is the "Unlike" button. 

Shame you aren't selling, Farky, but I understand why. I have yet to try SS, let alone fixed, and I'm kinda looking for a Langster but not really doing it seriously.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Smurfy (28 Jan 2012)

If it's comfort you want go for steel. Another advantage of steel is that it can last a lifetime. When the frame starts looking tired you can get a respray and it will look as good as new.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Feb 2012)

My LBS (Alf Jones, Wrexham) says that Surly have just dropped the price of their Steamroller from £700 to £500 - a nice buy if you want something a bit different - it would feel heavy compared to the Langster though.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Feb 2012)

> bolt 1 together yourself easy peasy


 
not bought a bike in a shop since 1991


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Feb 2012)

Farky said:


> Morning all, as much as I enjoy my Specialized Langer (2009), I've had it a few years now and although most of the parts have been replaced, it just feels a little tired to me and the frame has some pretty bad signs of wear including some ugly oxidisation. Anyway, the reason I'm telling you this is because I don't want some of you telling me to keep the bike and show it some TLC blah blah blah. Now we've established that I would like a new bike, my question is; which fixed gear bike should I go for? I like to get from A to B as quick as I can, the frame will be the biggest factor as I have good parts (brakes and wheels etc) to go on the new bike (if need be) and if I had to be honest, the Langster did seem very stiff which may be good in some ways but I would like some comfort with speed. No real budget but I wont be spending 000's on a fixed...
> 
> Suggestions welcome and pictures/links would be even better.


 
Oxidisation you say??  where about as my 2008 Langster is showing some bubbling around the fork crown, seems solid enough but I think a new fork is in order. Like you mine is well hammered, quite fancy another fixed and had my eye on the boardman for £500 but money is a wee bit tight so may have to wait.


----------



## Goldie (26 Feb 2012)

Find a framebuilder whose work you like, give them a bell and see how much a hand built frame will set you back - you might be pleasantly surprised... And I think if any particular kind of bike is about self expression,then it's singlespeeds. It'll be spot on having a bike that no one else has.

Or if you'd like something a bit more off the shelf but still lush, you could swing by http://www.condorcycles.com/2011-Range/9456-Condor-Classico-Pista-2011/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## Belfastox (27 Feb 2012)

I love my Swobo Del Norte (and there are some very good deals around at the minute).


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2012)

have a look at the Genesis website - i really like the 'look' of their bikes.


----------



## Farky (3 Apr 2012)

Well I went for this in the end and although I've only done a short ride on it, I'm very pleased.















A couple of things have niggled me: The chainset isn't as specified and it's a 46 sugino with 170 cranks as opposed to an advertised Cinelli 48 with 165 cranks and I need to cut the steerer down as it's full of spacers and a little higher than I like. Wiggle do state the spec is open to change and once I get the steerer cut down, I will probably pop my new drops on it as I'm not sure about bull-horns.

I've added my Ultegra front brake, Conti 4000s's and Turbo saddle so far and most of that is the break-up the white.

Oops, nearly forgot; it's a 2012 Cinelli Mystic Rat.


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Apr 2012)

That's a fun-looking whizzbang and it will stand out in traffic.

I also have 170 cranks on my fixed-gear fixie, but some people say 165s are better for the lower likelihood of toe-overlap and pedal-strike.

I like the 170s and they match my other road bikes.

On the long steerer, I'd always rather have too much than too little. You can saw the spare off, but it's only a few grammes and it's hardly ugly to have that little bump over the stem. Also, onward sale is easier when there's some adjustment left...

I hope you enjoy the bike. It looks like fun.


----------



## Farky (3 Apr 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> That's a fun-looking whizzbang and it will stand out in traffic.
> 
> I also have 170 cranks on my fixed-gear fixie, but some people say 165s are better for the lower likelihood of toe-overlap and pedal-strike.
> 
> ...


Good points and thanks!


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Apr 2012)

As luck may have it my old langster developed a fault in the frame  and managed to secure a replacement under warranty!


----------



## Farky (3 Apr 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> As luck may have it my old langster developed a fault in the frame  and managed to secure a replacement under warranty!


How are you finding the 2012 Langster? I had a look at one but it just didn't do it for me; the components appeared to be very cheap and the frame just felt different (not in a good way) to the previous models. I notice you've changed the bars (which is a good thing) and is that a different front brake?


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Apr 2012)

I got just the new frame, forks and stem the rest was refitted back on from the old bike. I actually quite like the frame, its different geometry for sure but it feels alot stiffer. The cranks are new as fitted on the 2012 langster ( they couldn't get the existing ones off ) however they don't flex like the zen messengers? On the whole I am pleased with the ride now but it is a tad heavier then old.


----------



## Farky (28 May 2012)

Norm said:


> Hmm... does this mean you might be selling the Langster and, if so, what size is it?
> 
> Just, you know, asking like.


 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialized-Langster-/120921675000?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1c277e54f8


----------

